# JOptionPane.showInputDialog Abbrechen abfragen



## najjannaj (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich rufe wie folgt ein InputDialog an und will dann überprüfen ob die Eingabe leer war oder ob der Abbrechen Knopf gedürckt wurde, wie mach ich dies?



```
String strUsername = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, "Geben Sie Ihren Username ein:");
```

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Najjannaj


----------



## mic_checker (20. Mai 2005)

> When one of the showXxxDialog methods returns an integer, the possible values are:
> 
> * YES_OPTION
> * NO_OPTION
> ...


-> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html


----------



## najjannaj (20. Mai 2005)

Soweit hab ichs auch schon gelesen! Abrer ich raff es net! Wie ich denn String und denn Integer Wert auslesen kann!


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mai 2005)

wenn man auf abbrechen gedrückt wird,wird nullzurück gegeben 
also abfragen 

```
if(strUsername == null) {
//tu was wenn abgerochen wurde
}
```


----------



## perdian (20. Mai 2005)

najjannaj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich rufe wie folgt ein InputDialog an und will dann überprüfen ob die Eingabe leer war oder ob der Abbrechen Knopf gedürckt wurde, wie mach ich dies?


Über die von dir gewählte Methode kommst du an diese Information gar nicht dran. könntest showConfirmDialog aufrufen und keinen einfachen Text sondern direkt ein JTextField übergeben, dessen Wert du hinterher ausliest.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mai 2005)

perdian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> najjannaj hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch geht, den es wird null zurück gegeben wenn abbrechen geklickt wurde und das mit leeren feld macht man dann so:

```
if(strUsername == null || strUsername.trim().length() == 0) {
//mach wat
}
```


----------

